# Anyone had a Gall Bladder Attack and removed



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

I just had a gall bladder attack for christmas even and wanted to get some info from others who have had one and what their experience was and what foods to eat as i know to avoid high fatty foods but want to know what other ones are not safe  It was so painful I felt like i was in labor having a child


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

Anything spicy or greasy....what sent me straight to the operating room was a glass of OJ!! I had a few attacks prior to the last one but that OJ sent me straight to the ER. Then I had complications because I got pancreatitis when a stone got stuck in the duct.  Sorry your going thru this it is painful.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

I had my gall bladder removed after a severe attack and after gall stones were found. I blamed my attack on peppers - raw green and red ones. The surgery was pretty painless, but beware --- even though it's much less invasive than it used to be, it's still abdominal surgery and you have to really tone down activity for awhile or you'll been in a lot of pain. I found out the hard way!


----------



## Gracie's Mommy (Feb 14, 2008)

Hi! Merry Christmas! Yep, I had that bugger removed a few years ago! I cannot tell you about the foods, but I can tell you that the surgery for removal is a piece of cake ... at least, it was for me. They just made three tiny incisions, one of which was through my belly button, and I can't even find the scars any more! I was good as new in a few days. Really no problems at all. Hope this helps!!!


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

I had my gall bladder removed after i had a severe attack when eating chicken noodle soup. I was already scheduled for surgery the following week, but it got bumped up due to the attack and was admitted to the hospital that day and had surgery the next day. It was any easy surgery and i recovered very quickly. I ate waffles and pancakes after my first attack and it didn't bother me at all and then i got stupid and tried chicken soup.


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

QUOTE (MySugarBears @ Dec 25 2008, 11:47 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=693505


> I ate waffles and pancakes after my first attack and it didn't bother me at all and then i got stupid and tried chicken soup.[/B]



Ok wait explain the waffle and pancakes.........LOL My recovery was horrible sorry OP. But I did have complications the recovery was worse than my back and elective surgery. I felt like they blew me up with air and they forgot to deflate me. The scars are gone though 3 tiny incisions also.


----------



## tigerpawswhit (Aug 7, 2008)

Mine started as a dull ache with acid reflux. I lived on oyster crackers and water for about a month because even soda made me hurt. When I was in the hospital my doctor said I could have solid foods and guess what they gave me....spaghetti! I was so hungry that I ate it without thinking and that night I felt like I was having a heart attack. They actually called in the respiratory people! I was told not to eat anything spicy, fatty or red. Since I've had mine removed (when I was only 18!) I haven't been able to eat any kind of bean without pain or fatty meat without having to run to the restroom.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

QUOTE (LuvMyFurbaby @ Dec 25 2008, 10:55 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=693511


> QUOTE (MySugarBears @ Dec 25 2008, 11:47 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=693505





> I ate waffles and pancakes after my first attack and it didn't bother me at all and then i got stupid and tried chicken soup.[/B]



Ok wait explain the waffle and pancakes.........LOL My recovery was horrible sorry OP. But I did have complications the recovery was worse than my back and elective surgery. I felt like they blew me up with air and they forgot to deflate me. The scars are gone though 3 tiny incisions also.
[/B][/QUOTE]


After i had my first gall bladder attack i was told to eat bland foods, so i ate waffles and pancakes and then i got stupid and tried chicken soup and that caused me to have emergency surgery instead going in as scheduled.  

After my surgery when i was discharged i tried walking out instead of sitting in the wheelchair and when i got gome i wanted to straighten up some and my husband told me to lay down and i wouldn't listen and he called my mother and told on me and she yelled at me.  ( i live in Florida and at that time my mom lived in Maryland and was getting ready to move to Greece)


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

I feel for you, it is very painful.For me it was excrutiating,like childbirth. I was fairly young & had been crash dieting to lose the extra weight I gained from my 2nd pregnancy. The attacks started after I returned to my regular diet. I actually fainted from the pain of the 1st attack, went head first off the side of the bed where I'd been sitting. Scared DH to death. Anything fatty,greasy, spicey, heavy, even acidic can bring on an attack. After 2 attacks I was living on crackers & water, too afraid to eat anything. So I had the surgery to remove my gallbladder. Unfortunately for me, the new method was not widely used at that time in my area & I ended up with a rather invasive type surgery that took 8 weeks to recover from. My sister had the less invasive surgery only a yr later & her recooperation was much faster & much less painful & was back to work in only 2 weeks. I too have minor problems now with any type of beans & red meat, so I eat them sparingly.As a side note, my surgeon said I was the skinniest gallbladder patient he'd ever operated on.  Here's a good link for gallbladder diet. http://www.targetwoman.com/articles/gall-bladder-diet.html


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

Me too , it felt like childbirth, it was awful :shocked: 
Anything triggered it, anything I ate.
My liver was so inflamed that the doc told me you need to go on a special diet(For the liver to go down) so I can do the laser surgery if not then I have to cut you the old fashion way :shocked: 
I just had my second son, so staying in bed for 6 weeks with that size cut was not an option for me.
After following orders I had the laser surgery. I was only 24 at the time, I wouldn't wait I would just get it removed.
I always had surprise attacks with my Gall Bladder, never knew when it was coming, once here the pain was excruciating  
I walked right away after surgery . I got up and dealt with it, I had to, I had 2 babies home. The pain after surgery was really nothing for me (3 or 4 tiny cuts).
Is there any reason your not getting it out? '
Good Luck


----------



## 5maltsmom (Aug 12, 2007)

I had my gallbladder out in June this year. It wasn't too bad, but I was pretty sore above my belly button for about a week. I was driving my daughter around and going to appts. etc. within a day or two of having my surgery even though I was hurting pretty bad. I went back to work at a infant/toddler daycare in about 2 weeks. 

Fast forward to a few weeks ago. I started noticing a bump on my belly and found out that I got a hernia in the incision from my gall bladder surgery by my belly button. Last Wednesday I had surgery to repair it. I am recuperating at this time. It's not real sore now unless I do too much or move the wrong way. I'm not supposed to lift anything heavier than a gallon of milk, which by the way, weighs a little over 8 lbs, just FYI, for another week. I am not sure if I went back to work too early, picking up kids, coughed too hard when I had bronchitis, or if it was just going to happen. 

I'm definately not saying don't have the gall bladder surgery because it's something that probably needs to be done. I'm just saying, take it easy and don't hurry into anything if you do have the surgery. Like my doctor said this time, it may not look like much on the outside with the 3 little scars, but there is a lot that goes on inside your body during these surgeries, so take care of yourself the first time around so you don't regret it later. My mother in law has been calling me every day this time to make sure I'm taking it easy.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

QUOTE (5maltsmom @ Dec 26 2008, 07:27 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=693619


> I had my gallbladder out in June this year. It wasn't too bad, but I was pretty sore above my belly button for about a week. I was driving my daughter around and going to appts. etc. within a day or two of having my surgery even though I was hurting pretty bad. I went back to work at a infant/toddler daycare in about 2 weeks.
> 
> Fast forward to a few weeks ago. I started noticing a bump on my belly and found out that I got a hernia in the incision from my gall bladder surgery by my belly button. Last Wednesday I had surgery to repair it. I am recuperating at this time. It's not real sore now unless I do too much or move the wrong way. I'm not supposed to lift anything heavier than a gallon of milk, which by the way, weighs a little over 8 lbs, just FYI, for another week. I am not sure if I went back to work too early, picking up kids, coughed too hard when I had bronchitis, or if it was just going to happen.
> 
> I'm definately not saying don't have the gall bladder surgery because it's something that probably needs to be done. I'm just saying, take it easy and don't hurry into anything if you do have the surgery. Like my doctor said this time, it may not look like much on the outside with the 3 little scars, but there is a lot that goes on inside your body during these surgeries, so take care of yourself the first time around so you don't regret it later. My mother in law has been calling me every day this time to make sure I'm taking it easy. [/B]


See for me, I HAD to have the surgery it wasn't an option, I thought even when eating a light diet you will still have the pain?
Gall Stones never go away on their own they need to be removed. In the beginning a light diet worked but soon after it didn't matter the pain returned.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

I've heard of some people doing a liver/gall bladder flush. It's a little odd, but it worked in some cases. It's mostly apples, lemons, and olive oil. Here's a link:


http://www.curezone.com/cleanse/liver/Gall...day_program.asp


I have had gall bladder issues over the years. Not serious enough to cause stones, just what they call "sludge." I've learned that if I eat small meals and stay away from white flour, sugar and very spicy foods I do ok.


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

QUOTE (Nikki's Mom @ Dec 26 2008, 07:51 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=693624


> I've heard of some people doing a liver/gall bladder flush. It's a little odd, but it worked in some cases. It's mostly apples, lemons, and olive oil. Here's a link:
> 
> 
> http://www.curezone.com/cleanse/liver/Gall...day_program.asp
> ...


Drink 2/3 of a cup of olive oil???? Eeeekkk


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

HA! That is why I never tried it. 



QUOTE (LuvMyFurbaby @ Dec 26 2008, 08:51 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=693631


> QUOTE (Nikki's Mom @ Dec 26 2008, 07:51 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=693624





> I've heard of some people doing a liver/gall bladder flush. It's a little odd, but it worked in some cases. It's mostly apples, lemons, and olive oil. Here's a link:
> 
> 
> http://www.curezone.com/cleanse/liver/Gall...day_program.asp
> ...


Drink 2/3 of a cup of olive oil???? Eeeekkk
[/B][/QUOTE]


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I had my gallbladder out after suffering for years with minor (are there minor?) attacks.
It finally escalated to a major one on New Years Eve several years ago (no I wasn't
partying) and by 5am I was in emergency. I should have had it out much sooner as
the suffering was needless. I had the laproscopic surgery which was a breeze compared
to the pain before. It took me a few weeks to get back to normal, but I'm no spring
chickie.  My two cents is, don't wait. It's not worth the pain and inconvenience.


----------



## jasmyne's mom (Dec 2, 2006)

I also had to have mine out after several of years of attacks (small and large). The last one I had was like contractions.....hurt for 15 minutes and then would go away...all night. I was working that night at the hospital and the E.R. doc sceduled me for an ultrasound at 7:00 a.m.....didn't tell me until I was getting ready to leave. The pain for me was so much lighter than the attacks I had been having. I remember having some discomfort from the gas they inject but other than that it was fairly easy for me....and I'm a big wus (or so my sister tells me!) The recovery wasn't bad either....just sore for a couple of weeks. I also had the laser surgery with 4 incisions.


----------



## lillykins (Oct 15, 2007)

QUOTE (5maltsmom @ Dec 26 2008, 08:27 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=693619


> My mother in law has been calling me every day this time to make sure I'm taking it easy. [/B]


I love your mother-in-law!


----------



## BABYSNOWY (Jul 8, 2008)

I had mine removed 3 weeks ago.....I was told for 8 yrs i had the bacteria H Pylori...the pain never went away even though I was being treated, I basically learned a eating schedule to aleviate the pain, no OJ, bread in the morning and something hot made me feel good and never wait to long to eat...if its 12 pm dont wait to be hungry just eat lunch.....finally 3 weeks ago I ate a hamburger and with in hours the pain was so bad I got a babysitter for 4 kids and told my husband "take me to the ER NOW".....in the ER the sonogram showed my gall bladder was basically rotten and had surgery within 6 hrs of arrival. Today thank GOd I havent felt the pain...I would say it was all worth it because I had pain every day and basically learned to live with it...Good Luck


----------



## 5maltsmom (Aug 12, 2007)

QUOTE (Lillykins @ Dec 26 2008, 08:33 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=693643


> QUOTE (5maltsmom @ Dec 26 2008, 08:27 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=693619





> My mother in law has been calling me every day this time to make sure I'm taking it easy. [/B]


I love your mother-in-law!
[/B][/QUOTE]

Yeah, she got mad at me one day because I wasn't home when she called, which meant I wasn't taking it easy :rolleyes. She is about 650 miles away though, so I don't get too worried  .


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

Thank goodness for the new means of surgery. I had mine out before they perfected the new surgery, and it was worse than childbirth for me. At least after childbirth, you have a baby to show for the pain. All I got from mine was a stupid stone in a jar. LOL! My pain was in my back, so my Internist never believed it was gall bladder, but he was proven wrong. At any rate, now that the surgery is so much easier, I'd get that sucker taken out and be done with it. My attacks seemed to always come after I ate gravy. I don't even want gravy now, but back then I could eat pretty much what I wanted without gaining weight. Good luck. I know gall bladder attacks are absolutely NO fun!


----------

